# Punisher tv series



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2011)

Fox Developing Marvel's 'Frank Castle' The Punisher Television Series!

*Fox Developing Marvel's 'Frank Castle' The Punisher Television Series! *

Recent reports suggest that Fox has bought a television series for MarvelComics character Frank Castle
	
, better known as 'The Punisher
	
.' For more details, make the jump! 






The trades of *Variety*, among other media outlets, are suggesting that Disney's ABC channel has sold a television series based on famous Marvel comics
	
 character Frank Castle, better known as 'The Punisher,' to FOX. Learning only last year that Marvel Studios retained the rights to the character, find out below vaguely what they have planned for the vigilante. 

The Punisher is described as an hour-long procedural with a Marvel signature and a new take on one of comic book giant???s iconic characters, Frank Castle, a rising star detective with the NYC Police Department who moonlights as the vigilante Punisher seeking justice for those the system has failed. Bernero will executive produce along with Marvel. This marks the first sale this season and the first one ever outside of ABC for Disney-owned Marvel, which is developing TV series based on its properties through ABC Studios.​


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2011)

The Punisher on broadcast television?  

It'll probably be lame.


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2012)

While The Hulk may have been given the, ahem, green light, it has now been revealed by The Hollywood Reporter that The Punisher will not be joining him on the small screen. Despite the fact that Fox and ABC Studios were planning on moving ahead with _Criminal Minds_' Ed Bernero on a pilot, Paul Lee (the president of the latter network) has confirmed that it is not moving ahead. No reason was given, but you can read his comments about working on other Marvel TV shows by clicking HERE. The series was originally described as an hour-long procedural which would have made Frank Castle a rising NYPD detective who moonlights as The Punisher in order to seek justice for those that the system failed. Fans weren't too happy with those changes to continuity and may not be all that broken hearted by the news.

Marvel And Fox No Longer Moving Ahead With THE PUNISHER TV Series


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2012)

Thomas Jane Is Back As THE PUNISHER In New Short Film "Dirty Laundry"

It's been eight long years since we've seen Thomas Jane as Frank Castle. He makes his dramatic return to the role in this deliciously violent short, "Dirty Laundry," which also features Ron Perlman.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 17, 2012)

Check dis out !!!

#DIRTYLAUNDRY - YouTube!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 17, 2012)

Fuuuuuuk gregs beat me to it .


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 8, 2013)

'Truth in Journalism' Short Teases Spider-Man Villain (Video)

Producer Adi Shankar follows up 'The Punisher: Dirty Laundry' short with another fan film about another favorite Marvel Comics character.

We're still a year away from The Amazing Spider-Man 2 release, but if Sony is already considering potential spin-off material, producer Adi Shankar has thrown his hat into the ring, focusing on one of the many other faces in Spidey's own private universe.

Truth in Journalism, written and directed by Knights of Badassdom's Joe Lynch, follows up on last year's Dirty Laundry, the Shankar-produced short that saw Thomas Jane return to the role of Marvel's Frank Castle, aka the Punisher. This time around, though, it's Eddie Brock -- played by True Blood's Ryan Kwanten -- that's in the spotlight, being shadowed by a film crew as he slowly unravels before something ? bad happens.

(No spoilers, but the name "Eddie Brock" might be enough to tip the Spider-faithful off to what happens at the end.)

In an interview with Collider, Shankar said that the philosophy behind these web-only fan films was simply to "make something cool" for the fans. "I'm making these for the 14-year-old me," he explained. Well, the 14-year-old in him and many, many other people, I'd bet.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2013)

Hunting Frank Castle


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2013)

Marvel/Disney Hits PUNISHER Fan Film With Cease & Desist… But Why? ? Nerdist

Marvel/Disney Hits PUNISHER Fan Film With Cease & Desist? But Why?

Filmmaker Mike Pecci shocked his fans today when he revealed, via his website, that his long-awaited Punisher fan film, The Dead Can?t Be Distracted, may never see the light of day: He received a cease and desist letter from Marvel Studios, which demanded that he ?immediately stop [the] unauthorized use, advertising, sale and/or distribution of any production of The Punisher or any other Marvel character-based films.? In Pecci?s words, ?According to Marvel it would ?confuse the audience? into believing that it?s an official Marvel production.? Confusion, though, seems unlikely, which makes the whole thing all the more baffling. What?s even more odd is there have been dozens (if not more) quality fan films produced based on Marvel characters and stories, and, to my knowledge, none have been taken down by a cease and desist from Marvel.

But for Punisher fans this leads to a more interesting question: Is the real reason Marvel/Disney is trying to halt this production (which is based on a very popular storyline from Greg Rucka) be because they could be planning to use it as the basis for a third Punisher film? Or maybe a Punisher television series, since none of the previous three movies set the box office on fire, and Disney might be trying to make the character work in another medium? That, of course, is purely speculation, but by sending Pecci this cease and desist, it could be showing their hand regarding their future plans for the character. Or they could just be flexing their legal muscle to protect their rights to the material.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2016)

The Punisher  commissioned for  full Netflix TV  series

http://www.empireonline.com/movies/news/marvel-punisher-netflix-tv/

Criminals and delinquents of Hell?s Kitchen, beware: Frank Castle will return. Just over a month after making his small-screen debut on season 2 of Daredevil, Netflix have announced that Marvel?s The Punisher is to get his very own show. 

Jon Bernthal, whose performance in Daredevil won praise from both critics and fans, will reprise his role as Frank Castle, the soldier-turned-vigilante who dishes out a violent form of justice on the streets of New York..

Netflix announced the series with a 25-second teaser trailer, posted to their official Twitter feed.

Steve Lightfoot, best known for his work on NBC?s Hannibal (as well as a stint on BBC One?s Saturday night staple Casualty) has been recruited as showrunner, serving as a writer and executive producer.

This will be the sixth Marvel show to arrive on Netflix?s streaming platform, following Daredevil and Jessica Jones. Adaptations of Luke Cage, Iron Fist and The Defenders* are currently in development.

There?s no word on whether Frank Castle will show up in The Defenders (essentially the street-level version of The Avengers), but he is almost certain to make a cameo appearance.

Frank Castle has had something of a chequered history on the big screen, to put it generously, with three actors (Dolph Lundgren, Thomas Jane and Ray Stevenson) failing to make much headway.

But his unique brand of anti-heroism ? first debuting in a 1974 Marvel comic ? has remained popular with fans. We look forward to seeing what Bernthal (and Netflix?s well of money) can do with the character.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 14, 2017)

Defenders Behind the Scenes


----------

